
Debian Linux readies an anti-coronavirus hack-a-thon - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/debian-linux-readies-an-anti-coronavirus-hack-a-thon/
======
biocrusoe
A small correction:

Debian is not running their own hackathon, instead they are joining an
existing biohackathon: [https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20](https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20)

I'm the organiser of Debian's participation, thanks for the publicity!

